# yoga during 2ww



## bernie1971

Hi everyone
Does anyone know what yoga poses one should avoid during the 2ww? 

A more specific question: I am doing donor egg IVF. Are there any yoga poses I should avoid in the weeks before embryo transfer, i.e. while my uterine lining is building up?

Thanks...!!!


----------



## bernie1971

No answers? There must be some yogis on here who know...


----------



## gemmad83

Hi, I would like to know the answer to this too please x


----------



## Dory10

Hi Bernie

I'd speak to your teacher, if you go to a class rather than at home/gym by yourself.  Mine said that up to 12 weeks you need to be very careful ( so 2ww) would be included in this - no inverted (tranquility, shoulder stands, head stands, hand stands, hare etc) and be careful when balancing as you don't want to fall, she said to take the time to enjoy the meditation, relaxation side. 

My friend went to a pregnancy yoga session but wasn't allowed to start until after 12 weeks - interestingly on her leaflet it said that the yoga teacher advises IVF pregnancies to wait until 14-16 weeks.

Good Luck  

Dory
xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Lots of conflicting information out there... and people are very careful with you in first trimester... 

What I took on board was to avoid twists and strong inversions during ivf and 2ww, this was mainly when you are stimulating the ovaries you need to be careful as your ovaries can be bruised while they are large (altho i know this not case for DE).

I didn't do any hot yoga as early pregnancy they say avoid hot baths, hot tubs, steam rooms and to me this is similar or hotter, and I slowed it down a little, and like dory says did more meditation based classes. 

I still liked legs against the wall, i felt it was a good one to send all the blood to the uterus to get a good lining and you can do it while the tv is on! I googled fertility yoga and did some of the poses that were showing in those.

I didn't do anything once i had a bfp, as i was too scared, now i think it might have helped to carry on! Definitely keeping the circulation going has to be good.

Good luck   xxx


----------



## Delia12

Hi,
Hi, I had same issues about not knowing what to do and how much . But my friend told me that she got an advice from her yoga teacher that if you're stimming (taking fertility meds) or in the two week wait period (time between ovulation and pregnancy test) do not do deep twists or deep forward folds . 
This is not so much about the risks to a potential pregnancy as is it about your ovaries. They can get really big during a cycle and you certainly don't want to injure them. Avoid abdominal work and adjust the class to fit your physician's guidelines for appropriate physical activity. 
It is a natural advice for many women to let fatigue, nausea and dizziness during the first trimester, subside before getting into a practice of yoga .
So till the time you get the best advice, do bridge instead of the wheel, and stay away from inversions. If your yoga centre has a prenatal yoga instructor, you can always consult with them and see what they say about certain poses/movements.

Delia.


----------

